# Bandera Mods



## stonebriar (Dec 5, 2009)

I have made a diverter from the firebox to the smoke chamber out of aluminum foil. One day I would like to know how to make a more permanent solution. However, my question is this: When attempting to elevate the firebox wood grate, does it matter what kind of bricks I use, i.e. fireplace, standard, etc.? Thanks!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 5, 2009)

I would use 3 for that should give you a stable surface to rest your grates on too.


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 5, 2009)

Will any brick do?


----------



## smokeon (Dec 6, 2009)

I would use fire bricks.  Standard building brick have a tendency to explode when overheated.


----------



## eaglewing (Dec 6, 2009)

I just went out and bought a piece of 3/4 expanded metal (not from HD or Lowes, thicker) and had it cut to cover the whole width of the fire box on the first rack level. I believe it was like 15 7/8" x 20 something.... DAWN now has it in her Bandera.

IMO this worked great and elevated everything to the proper level...

I have a local place called "Metal Supermarket", you can probably find something like that where you live.


----------

